# Going to London to see a show



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

what's the best place to stay near london, for a show? Abbey Wood, Crystal PAlace, or parkonmydrive? I'd appreciate any advice.Ta


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Chertsey.
Gerry


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

For ease of access, I use Abbey Wood - 10-15 minute walk (uphill back to site, after an awkward crossing of the platform); £10 peak return, £6 off-peak I think.

Crystal Palace is further to the station, with a really steep hill back, but the opportunity to catch a bus back to site.

Crystal Palace also has better shops, albeit a moderate walk away.

Gordon


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Abbey wood is the closest, but is normally full.as suggetsed Chertsey is a good idea, travel time a little longer but less traffic hassle.

cabby


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We are going to see Les Miserables in March and are staying at Abbey Wood caravan club site and you can book a pitch online if you are a member and your vehicle is not too long. If you have a longer vehicle they can still accomodate you but you have to ring the site direct. Our new vehicle is 30 foot and they were fine with that!

We stayed on Abbey Wood last year when we went to see Billy Elliott and I can confirm that the site is only a 5 min walk to the train station, which offers an excellent service into central London. You can purchase at the station's ticket booth, an all day train, tube and bus card which if my memory serves me well costs around £6.00 per day, this is great value especially if you plan a spot of city sight seeing! The journey into London takes about 30 mins and I think the last train back to the site from central London is around midnight.

I can recommend a visit to Greenwich, which is only a couple of train stops on the way into London and we enjoyed a really nice afternoon there. You can also for a change, walk the short distance from the train station to the 
river, near to the Cutty Sark and catch a river boat into London instead. You pass by some fascinating sights if you take the boat instead of the train and it was a very relaxing way to travel into the city. Prices varied a lot at the different kiosks where you purchase your tickets and it depends what you want. A simple boat ride into the city or one of the various trips available for travelling along the river Thames? Best to shop around and ask each kiosk what they offer. If you show your train ticket/rail card you get a discount too and I recall it being quite a saving! 

Hope this helps?

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

PS: We have stayed at the Crystal Palace site before and although it is very nice, the bus journey into London was a nightmare and it took an eternity to get in and out of the city! Plus the bus was packed every time we travelled. Nothing wrong with the site itself though but based purely on commuting in and out of London, I would strongly advise against staying there.

Sadly, I have no personal knowledge of the other site mentioned and I was interested to read there is another option. I only thought there was the Abbey Wood and Crystal Palace sites to choose from so I am delighted to hear there is another choice! I will look into that for future visits. 

Sue


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Check out sites around the Loughton Essex area a short distance away from Loughton underground station on the central line. There is a cl in Newbury park (under London in the book I think) which I would say is well within walking distance of newbury park station on the central line. Trains straight into London with no faffing about. I have no experience of the above sites so ring first.  

steve


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I now tend to go for an Oyster card,Buy it once keep it and you can recharge it for your next trip in London. For a full w/e £10-15 covered all our transport needs.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> I now tend to go for an Oyster card,Buy it once keep it and you can recharge it for your next trip in London. For a full w/e £10-15 covered all our transport needs.


Thanks Bigfoot, that's very handy to know. 

Sue


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheaper to do a theatre break, go to London on the train and stay in a hotel, much more relaxing for everyone

Loddy :wink:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Loddy,
Thats what I did last time,a birthday prezzy from my wife. I love the train and the hotel was handy. We saw 'We will Rock You' on Friday night-stupendous.Lunch in Harrods on Saturday and The Jersey Boys on Saturday night equally fantastic. Also went to the art forgery at the V&A and the British Museum.
It is true what they say "London is nice to visit,but I wouldn't want to live there" The mass of people moving everywhere!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

When I went last Sept because we travelled by train there was a host of attraction that were half price or two for one (same ) we went to the tower 8O madam thingys  worth checking out,

Loddy


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

loddy said:


> Cheaper to do a theatre break, go to London on the train and stay in a hotel, much more relaxing for everyone
> 
> Loddy :wink:


Oooh and here's me thinking cypsygal wanted advce about which campsite to stay on when she comes to London! Silly me I must have musunderstood her post! :?

As for stopping in a hotel - Oh good god ..... NOT for me Loddy me old china! I much prefer to be in my own little luxury hotel on wheels, with all my home comforts around me and a bed that only we have slept in. I find that totally relaxing and getting into London by train is no big deal for us, in fact we enjoyed it. Maybe, we are just a really chilled out couple or perhaps even stranger ........ weekend breaks and holidays is the reason why we chose to buy a luxury motorhome! :wink:

Each to their own though eh? 

Sue


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Just back today from Abbey Wood and it is much simpler than Crystal Palace (where we have stayed before). 
As others have said 5 min walk to train. 
Now it's £6.30 for a day ticket and last train back at 00.15hrs. 
Most trains are 30 min into Charring Cross but last night it was a Sunday service that stopped at every station and took 45 min. 
Nice site and wardens. 
JP


----------

